

Ask HN: Seeking feedback on this utility I made to share screen caps - bhelx
https://github.com/bhelx/capshare

======
GABaracus
This definitely would be helpful. Here's my typical process:

1\. Take screen shot

2\. Paste into MS Paint

3\. Crop, maybe add some text or arrows to explain to recipient what they're
looking at.

4\. Email to someone.

Is it possible to make this a platform-independent browser plugin somehow?

